# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  دوره خاصه فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟للمتزوجات!!!!!!

## قرموشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا هلا والله ويا مرحبا وسهلا


خشمج خشمج 




اقربن تقهون لا تستحن ما مبينا مستحا

والله نورتن الصفحه بطلتكن


تقهويتن



بس 







بس 


اشوف ويكن فظوليات


نحن قلنا للمتزوجات ليش اللقافه 



موظيع كبار يوم بتعرسن دخلن خلن السوالف للحريمات

اوكه 


هيه الحين تسمعن الرمسه بنات حليوات 



يا هلا والله بسيدات الامارات شوه رايكن نأخذ دوره خاصه بطريقة التعامل مع الزوج وفيه افكار !!!!!!!!!


واريد تفاعل منكن عشان نستفيد من بعض ونفيد وكل وحده تعطينا افكار او معلومات 

اتفقنا 

يله نبدي




السؤال الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هل تحبين نفسك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




يله جوبن وبصدق...................................




ها جوبتن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لزم كل وحده تحب نفسها وهذاء اول درس بالدوره
إذا أنتي ماحبيتي نفسك فلاتطلبي من الناس أنهم يحبونك

لأنك ترسلي لهم إشارات وذبذبات سلبية عن نفسك وتنعكس على اللي حولك

بالعكس أحبي نفسك وأحتضنيها كل يوم فهي تستحق العناق وتستحق الحب

لاتقبلي لنفسك أن يعاملك احد بسوء أو يهددك فإنهم ليس لهم الحق في تهديدك 

دافعي عن حقوقك ولاتضيعيها أبدا

وبعد حبيت اضيف نقطه مهمه



لاتنتقصي من نفسك أبدا أبدا أمــــــــام زوجك ولاتسبيها مثلا:

يووووووووه نسيت إني أرتب غرفتي والله إني غبية

أو

يااااااااي والله إني خبلة ,,,,


وغيرها فهذي تخلي زوجك يفهم أن ماعندك مانع انه حتى هو يقول عنك ياغبية وياخبله

لكن المرأه الذكية تقول:

يالله نسيت أرتبب غرفتي....يالله مش مشكلة راح ارتبها بعد أشوي

أو الله يهديني نسيت وين حطيت رروجي الوردي

يعني عزي نفسك قدامه يعزك هو بعد


بين الزوجين من الخطــــــــــــــــــــأ أنك تطيحي الميانه معاه وتصير العلاقة بينكم مالها حدود 
ومن الأخطاء الشئعه بين النساء أنها تقول :
واااااااي يافلان الدورة هالمرة جتني بدم غزييييييير أو عندي إفرارزات كثيرة أو تقول اليوم ذبحني الإسهال أو الإمســــــــــاك<-----
وش تتوقعي زوجك راح يقول ؟؟

راح يبدأ يقرف منك ويتخيل الحوسه اللي انتي فيها صحيح 
أن إحنا بشر ويصيبنا هذا كله لكن الشاطرة اللي تحافظ على صورتها أمام زوجها أميرة وملكه متوجه

كمان لما تدخلي الحمام لاتسمحي لنفسك تخرجي ويدخل بعدك ويشم الروائح ترى كل هالأشياء تنفر الرجال عشان كذا
بخي معطر أو شغلي شفاطة الحمام واستني خمس دقايق الهي نفسك بأي شي وأخرجي وانتي واثقة من نفسك 

يله اريد تفاعل واسمع تعليقاتكن عشان نكمل النقاش والحوار ولا شوه رايكن ؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## مرافئ صمت

نصااايح حلللللوة

يعطيج العافية

كملي كملي ههههههههههه

----------


## %عرب مزاين%

يجزززززززااااااااااااااااااج الجنـــه غناتي 

كمـلي معاااج حنـاا 

وخوووش قهووهـ تسلمــين

----------


## قرموشة

مشكورات خواتي

مرافئ صمت و %عرب مزاين% على الرد

بس ما اشوف تفاعل ولا حتى نقاش يله اريد اشوف افكاركم عشان نكمل

----------


## اموووره

ت*سلمين قرموشه عالموضوووع الغااااااوي!!!

وانا عندي بعض الافكار ......
تعدلي كل يوووم يعني خليج عروووس فعينه....
يعني كحل سمووووكي وروووج ورشه عطر ابهريه....

ودخني غرفتج خلي ريحتها دوووم خنييييينه ......

عقب العشا سوييله سوييت خاص يعني حلو ويكون بشكل مرتب وغير!!!

مثلا قطعي فواكه وصفيها عشكل قلب!!!!

ترى الريال يحس بالتغييير حتى لو كان شي بسيط!!

طرشيله مسجات حب وله وشووووووووووووووووووق!!!

وسلامتم
وهناااااااك المزيييييييييييييييييد 

بس ااتريوااا*

----------


## قرموشة

> ت*سلمين قرموشه عالموضوووع الغااااااوي!!!
> 
> وانا عندي بعض الافكار ......
> تعدلي كل يوووم يعني خليج عروووس فعينه....
> يعني كحل سمووووكي وروووج ورشه عطر ابهريه....
> 
> ودخني غرفتج خلي ريحتها دوووم خنييييينه ......
> 
> عقب العشا سوييله سوييت خاص يعني حلو ويكون بشكل مرتب وغير!!!
> ...


مشكوره اموره على الاضافه وطلعي الي عندج عشان تعم الفائده 
وحلوه حركة تقطيع الفواكه مثل هل الصوره










اممممممممممممم صدق تفتح النفس

----------


## شذى الألحان

مرحبااا مرحباااا قرموووشه 

خشـــــــمـــــــــج ><

وشحااالج ومشكووره ع القهووه

بس لو تصبين لي جاي لو ماعليج امر لأني ماحب القهوه خخخخخخخخخخخخ


مشكوره فديتج وماتقصــرين




صراحه موضووعج طـــر

وحلووو النقااااش ف هالمواااضيع

عشــان تعــم الفااائــده 



وحبيت اضيــف نقـــطــــــــــه


دايمــا الوحده منا المفروووض تستقبل ريلهاا بابتساامه حلووه

هب اول مايدش البيت يلقاها ماده البووز شبرين والا تتحرطم ع اليهال والا شئ

لا بالعكس اول مايدش تبتسم له وتعوووده انه اول مايدخل ( تبوسه على خده مثلا )

عشــان لو كان حد موجود وماسوت له هالحركه يفتقدهاااااااااا ،،

( دوم اسويهااا ومرات يوم تكون الشغاله موجوده اول مايدش انش وابتسم ف ويهه وأشل غتره ويتم اونه مبووز ،، اوونه شوو هذا عذال هنيه حرموونا من شئ دوم نحصله واليوم ماحصلناه ) !!

ف حلوو تعودين ريلج على حركه مهماا كانت بسااطتهااا ،، بس تعوده وتخليه يتوووله على هالحركه



ولاااا تنسين ،، اول مايدش لو ماترووومين تسوين هالحركه ( لوجود اليهال كبار او غيره )

ابتسمي ف ويهه وشلي الغتره والعقال من راسه ،، واعطيه جلمتين حلوات ( يعطيك العافيه بوفلان ،، الحمدالله ع السلامه ،، وغيره من الرمسه السنعه )


ترى الريال مثل الياااهل ،، عامليــه بحنااااان ،، وعوديه على اشياء تحبينها ،، وبيبدى مع الوقت يحبهاا ويفتقدها ف بعض الاحيااان ،،





ومرحبااااا السااااااااع

----------


## Hno0odah

نقاشات حلوه وافكار احلى

----------


## قرموشة

> مرحبااا مرحباااا قرموووشه 
> 
> خشـــــــمـــــــــج ><
> 
> وشحااالج ومشكووره ع القهووه
> 
> بس لو تصبين لي جاي لو ماعليج امر لأني ماحب القهوه خخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> ما طلبتي الا جاي بس ما قلتي بحليب ولا بدون خخخخخخhttp://tbn1.google.com/images?q=tbn:u27xeWfgmSu13M:http://mooparmghor.com/blog/wp-conte...543931_tea.jpg
> ...


نورتي الموظوع بطلتج

----------


## قرموشة

> نقاشات حلوه وافكار احلى


مشكوره على المداخله الاحلا

----------


## قرموشة

الحين يا بنات بنتكلم عن الغموض

شوه تعريف الغموض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



وكيف نتعامل مع الزوج بغموض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





تعرفون ان الزوج يعشق غموض المرأه

ولا حظوا أنجلينا جولي مهبلة بالرجال لأنها تعرف كيف تناظر وتبستم بغموووووووووووووووووووض

يمنع وضع صور نساء

كوني لغز و غامضة تزدادي قوة وجاذبية 


ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


المرأة الغامضة يفضلها الرجل لانها تخبئ ما تشعر به ولا تدلي بأي معلومات عن نفسها أو عن الآخرين فينجذب نحوها لأنه يجدها كاللغز أمااامة ,,, فتثيييرة ويجري وراائهاا لأكتشااف لغزهاا !




المعروف ان الصمت من صفات الرجل التي تقلق المرأة وتزعجها كثيراً فهي تحب الرجل الواااضح لتحس بالأستقراار معاااه ,,,وتقول أبحاث علم النفس ان الرجل يعتمد عادة الصمت لأنه بعكس المرأة قليل الكلام ويشغل تفكيره أكثر من لسانه لكن أحدث دراسة اجتماعية تؤكد ان المرأة صارت تعتمد مبدأ الصمت والغموووض لكي تكون أكثر قوة وجاذبية. 


الحين خبرني كيف تكوني غامضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام محـــــمد

صراحة كل الكلام ممتع ومفيد 

وموضوع مميز ورائع كروعة صاحبته

----------


## um_abduallah

امم مشكورة الغالية على طرحج الموضوع وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج وبالنسبه للغموض انه الحرمة ماتبوح كل اللي فخاطرها للريال وممكن تقول كلمه بطريقة غير مباشرة وتسكت وتخلييه هواللي يبدأ يسأل ومادري اتريا ردوود اخرى

----------


## ظبية*الامارات

ياااي حلوو الموضوع تسلمين راعية الموضوع 

ولنا عوده انشالله

----------


## مرت المحامي

مـــوضوعج رررررررررروووووعه, لكن في ملحوظه ,, أنا ما أشوف هاي جوليا ما دري شو اسمها يعني ما اشوفها ملفته بإبتسامتها وله بنضراتها ؟؟ على شو مغترين فيها الرياييل على قولتج ؟؟
ولو ما حطيتي صورتها بعد أحسن هاي منو عشان تعرضين صورتها هالكبر؟؟ 
أذكريلنا أمثله عن الصحابيات هم قدواتنا ..

وعندي فايده.. نحن دوووم جدام رياييلنا نذكر السلبيات فينا ..يعني
أأأأأأأأأأاوووه كرشتي عوده.. أو تحت باطي أسووود..أو ليش أنا مب حلوه أو هني في شعر أوأو
ليش اتنبهونهم واتفتحون عيونهم خلج واثقه وقولي ماشاء الله علي ضعفت او أحلويت ..
ولــي عوووووده

----------


## قرموشة

للرفع لعيون البنات

----------


## M!SS UAE

اعتقد اني قريت مثل هالافكار من زمان وين ما ادري
شكرا قرموشة

----------


## دلوعة زوجي

موضوووووووع ولا ارووووع
لي عوده باذن الله

----------


## علايـــه

للرفع

----------


## laila226

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## روح أبوي

للرفع موضوع رائع

----------


## Ana Uniqe

يزاج الله خير

----------


## um aldl3

أحلى موضوع والله يعطيكم الصحه والعافيه واتمنى يثبت هالموضوووووووع

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

مشكوره على الموضوع وايد مفيد الصراحة وياريت يكون بعد فيه افكار

----------


## Mozo0oh

في قمة الرووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## بنت دبي ^_^

في ميزانج ,,

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

حياتى تسلمين كملى

----------


## الجزائر فاطمة

والله دوختيني الحين وصلت للصفحة 11لااازم اكمل كلشيييي استفدت حيييل

----------


## نور اسماء

هلا وغلا انا جديده هل من ترحيب و ايظافي كصديقه

----------


## thelindassi

موضوع حلو و نصائح مفيدة. مشكورين بنات :12:

----------


## kly gala

اشكرج ع الموضوع الجميل

----------


## همس البحوور

الغموض مفتاح لقلب الرجل  :32:

----------


## ام سبايدين

ههههه حلو الموضوع حبيته

----------

